# Quick question about oil filters



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

What's the filter that most GTO owners are using of these 3 choices:

AC-Delco's Ultraguard
Wix
Mobile-1


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

AC delco.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Do Not Use A Fram !!!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what do the dealership use for our oil changes. man i got to start looking under the hood more often :lol:


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

AC-DELCO UltraGuard Gold is the best.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

AC Delco for me.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

K & N are good.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

AMSOIL. Check with Subdriver, as he can hook you up.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I am told that in studies done on each of the filters and the AC is about the best even compared to the Mobil 1 and K&N. I am personally using the Amsoil, but only because I put their oil in for the first time and wanted a filter that would match the change cycle.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

NoBMWforME said:


> AMSOIL. Check with Subdriver, as he can hook you up.


Thanks! 

I know it wasn't one of the three the original poster asked about, but I did confirm with AMSOIL techline that the EAO32, one of the new AMSOIL Ea Oil Filters which are rated for 25,000 miles or one year of use, is the correct filter for the LS1, LS2 and LS6 motors. :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I used K&N in my Contour SVT, and my brother is also suggesting that I use the Amsoil oil and filter - I think he's a preferred customer, so the price would be good - but I've almost decided to go with AC-Delco's UltraGuard Gold. Just a GM thing, I guess.
I've even decided that I might not go with a Borla Cat-Back - will probably go with Corsa's Sport system (PN 14189) because it's offered for sale at the dealership. I'll have to look at both systems a little closer before I actually decide for sure.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I use Wix in mine. They make a good filter that I don't have to pay too much for.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

In some filter locations the nut on the K&N is worth it's weight in gold. 

On my cycle it really makes it easier to change the filter.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Bought a case of Ultra Guards.... :cool


----------

